# ...aus while schleife springen



## Schaaaf (20. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine While-Schleife, in der ich einiges tue u.a. eine if-Abfrage drin habe.
Wenn die Anfrage erfüllt ist, will ich in der Schleife wieder zum Anfang springen. Wie realisiere ich das? 


```
while (...) {
...
if (..) then zu while zurück
...
}
```


----------



## Niki (20. Dez 2011)

wenn du aus der schleife raus willst dann mit break; wenn du zum schleifenkopf willst dann mit continue;


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

Einfach den gesamten, restlichen (folgenden) Code in das [c]if[/c] packen. Dann wird das übersprungen und zum Schleifenkopf zurückgekehrt.

Edit: Natürlich musst du dann die Bedingung im [c]if[/c] umkehren.


----------



## Schaaaf (20. Dez 2011)

Danke...hab es mit continue gelöst....


----------

